# Hello. New to the forum & found a white pigeon



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello. Thought I'd introduce myself. I am a retired dog groomer, breeder, exibitor. I am now a stay at home buddy and caretaker of my DH (31 yrs he has been my heart and soul) and our numerous pets, including now a little lost pigeon. We put up a darling shed last fall and this summer hope to remodel it into a garden/chicken coop with a totally fenced enclosure in the back. I plan on only 3 chickens. One big laying hen and 2 little furball silkies (for the grandkids).
We live in NW Indiana on 1 1/2 acres and I love it and all the wildlife. I like organic gardening and buy organic products whenever possible, even for our pets. I am not much of a computor buff but I will try and research, as much as possible, ideas, projects, anything that peaks my interest.
So . . . here I am. Needing a few answers for my little lost pigeon. She? is white with a bit of brown so I call her "Flurry". She showed up one morning last week on our front porch tired, weak, and very hungry. I feed the birds outside so I gave her some seed with popcorn, a little lettuce, and a bowl of water. She stayed. I was able to get very, very close to her. After several days I was able to pick her up without much fuss. There is no leg band on her.
It has been bitter cold and we have a lot of snow. So I set Flurry up in the garage in a large a large 3ft square ex puppy pen with pine shavings, wooden perches, food and water. 
Should I keep her? Will she be ok in a cage till spring when I can put her in the chicken coop? And if I release her to fly this spring, will she stick around and come back to the coop?What about parasites? Treat or not treat?
I would also like to adopt her(or him) a companion but I do not want to breed. How can I tell male or female so I can get same sex companion?
Sorry for the length everyone and thanks for any info that'll help.
Will try to figure out the picture posting thing.

Debbie


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just wanted to say what a great job you have done setting up a cozy place for this pigeon, it seems he found a great place to live and I would keep him if he does not have a band. as far as letting him out at some pont, that is a tuff call. I know that homers can be rehomed but it does not always work, so you would have to decide on that. as far as finding him/her a mate that is a great thing to do...perhaps you will know the sex the longer you have him to watch if he roo coos and things like that, if he does that and bows and coos could be male. If he/she gets used to you and thinks you it's mate perhaps if it is a she it will lay eggs and you would know for sure then. sounds like you have a wonderful place there. what kind of dogs did you show?


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Well originally I showed Chinese Shar Pei, then moved on to Basenjis and then downsized again to Italian Greyhounds. I showed for 25 years but retired from showing about 4 years ago.
Thanks for your reply spitit wings. I was actually planning on getting a couple of pigeons in the next few years to go with my chickens but I guess this little pidg thought I should have'em sooner. She? is so darn pretty. I can now reach in and pet her chest.
Am I supposed to leave food in with her all the time? And I gotta ask this . . . Is oyster shell and grit the same thing? The guy at TSC sold me a bag of oyster shell and said it was the same as grit. ???


----------



## Grimaldy (Feb 25, 2007)

If you ever decide on a companion bird for your little friend, let me know.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice story and for taking care of this bird. You can get pigeon feed at feed store. You can also mix wild bird seeds with peas. Grit are small rocks. Oyster shell comes with it if you get a combo grit. A combo grit may also contain other minerals. I feed my birds once a day each bird getting 1 ounce (2 tablespoons). If they are breeding I give them food 24/7. Water and grit is also 24/7. The bird looks beautiful although it doesn't look like a homer to me so its homing ability is weak. I'll say you can probably only fly this bird around the house. It might be a mix breed, a roller, a high flyer or something else. It doesn't look like a show bird that you can't fly.

Welcome by the way!

rod


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats, you found a roller. This can be good or bad:
It's good cause they can be resettled to your house within a few weeks and will always stay there.
Bad because if you don't want it as a pet, you can't just let it go and it go back home.
She's a pretty bird


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bluebirdsnfur said:


> Well originally I showed Chinese Shar Pei, then moved on to Basenjis and then downsized again to Italian Greyhounds. I showed for 25 years but retired from showing about 4 years ago.
> Thanks for your reply spitit wings. I was actually planning on getting a couple of pigeons in the next few years to go with my chickens but I guess this little pidg thought I should have'em sooner. She? is so darn pretty. I can now reach in and pet her chest.
> Am I supposed to leave food in with her all the time? And I gotta ask this . . . Is oyster shell and grit the same thing? The guy at TSC sold me a bag of oyster shell and said it was the same as grit. ???


they like grit for digestion and minerals they need for body function, red grit is good as it has minerals,or oystershell for calcium, hens like it, so red grit is good for now, just need to offer a small amount and refill when needed.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you very much Grimlady, Rod Becky and Spirit Wings again for all your replies. As you guys all know, this site has been a wealth of info for me, a beginner, and I see you have steady flow of beginners, as well as for the more experienced birder. Kinda reminds me of "Backyard Chickens" I visit sometimes.
Yeah Grimlady, I am hoping to get a buddy for Flurry. I really like those rescued King pigeons in Calofornia but I don't think anyone in Indiana has that breed. Another white homer, or tumbler, whatever I have, would be nice. I am looking at other tumbler breeds, young, so it would stick around and then Flurry would stick around.
I don't normally post much but I'm sure I will have more questions in the future. 
Thanks again everybody


----------

